# What best suits a chestnut



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys I've just started riding and i need a colour for myself and my chestnut and i don't really know what best suits a chestnut i cant use purple because one of my friends at my stables already have purple for her chestnut so please give me some advise  it would really help me


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

No pink!! haha. Redheads shouldn't wear pink, though that's just my rule. My chestnut wears purple, but since that's out of the question I'd go with another jewel tone. A bright blue or green would look good, but you can never go wrong with black. Yellow would also look good, and would really pop against her darker coat. Post some pictures of your horse so we can get a better idea of her color! (Plus we just like seeing pictures of horses )


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

Post picture please!! I love this kinda thing. I hate a terrible obsession with saddle pads. Right now I have my boy in royal blue and love it but will probably be switching soon.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Royal blue and hunter green look fabulous on chestnuts.


----------



## To ride the sky (May 30, 2011)

Teal! My previous mare was chestnut with flaxen mane and tail and lots of chrome. She had everything a light teal colour and she looked stunning in it!


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I use royal blue on mine, and I think he looks quite dashing in it.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I use royal blue for my horse. She's a very red chestnut and it looks beautiful on her.


----------



## centrestableswendy (Dec 21, 2008)

My chestnut's main color is navy blue, but we also have some royal blue, bright blues, and baby blues. Of all the colors I've tried on her, the navy blue looks VERY nice!


----------



## hunterjumper2011 (Jul 27, 2011)

I have 3 different colors for mine, and while I don't necessarily agree with the no pink on chestnuts I can see where it comes from.. it can look pretty nasty, LOL. 

Anyway my horse has pink, baby blue and green polos... I just bought him some white ones too. 









royal blue  









pink/yellow or green, depends how you look at it! I think it's green.


I second the blue colors with chestnuts - it just looks so good on them!


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

thanx guys ! can you please put some pictures of them in there colours so i know exactly how a chestnut looks in those colours ! thanx so much


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

Check out Hobby Horse's website. They have a colour wheel for what colours go best with a horse. Although it is more for western riders, it can still be used by english riders.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

o and the horse that i'm talking about is not in my profile picture . he is a light chestnut color and he is rated a 3 star horse so i need him to look good


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a very bright bay that was literally chestnut with black points and he looked fabulous in blues and greens. I have my current bright bay in purple but since that's not an option I think that blue or green would look lovely. Green is usually a little more unusual, blue is used very often, but blue is used a lot because it looks FABULOUS.


----------



## SarahSunshine (Aug 24, 2011)

Depends on if your going to use him for english or western. English I would stick with hunter green or navy blue. But if your going in western I would stick with neutral earthy tones.
I always loved picking out new colors for my horses.
I have black thoroughbred and his colors were red, white, and black. Seems boring but really popped on him.


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys my profile picture in my boy silveno  that what he looks like and he is a very light chestnut colour ! just like i said


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

I mean in my profile picture is my boy silveno  the only thing that makes me feel so much better when i am feeling down


----------



## StargazeyFarms (Aug 24, 2011)

Our farms colour is Midnight Blue and White, and Midnight Blue looks amazing on our Chestnut Tb Aurora.


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

thanx so much everyone i have chosen my colours for my chestnut and its baby blue !you guys have helped so much !!!!!!!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I use baby blue on mine... Im also on the lookout for a bright yellow saddle blanket

I also love plain white:

Pics

white:










baby blue:

not the best pic


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

Simonie said:


> thanx so much everyone i have chosen my colours for my chestnut and its baby blue !you guys have helped so much !!!!!!!


ohh didnt see the second page - good choice - pics please


----------



## ILoveHorses1547 (Aug 31, 2011)

Royal Blue definitely!


----------



## chuchi99 (Aug 25, 2011)

I have a chesnut! I like to use orange and red


----------



## sweetxsour35 (Aug 25, 2011)

i love blues and greens of any shade on a chestnut. there was a flaming chestnut at the barn i ride at and all his equipment (polos, halters, blankets, etc.) was this pale blue and it looked gorgeous! too bad i dont have any pictures to show you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## legyield768 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ooh, as a proud owner of two chestnuts, I love this thread.
I use sky blue, navy, mint green, a neon green, highlighter yellow, burgundy, a sandy color and white. They all look amazing on my horses. I love pads with piping and trim, it really adds that extra flavor onto the pad.
Here are some pictures:
*Navy/Sky Blue/White
*









Mint Green:









Sandy Color:









Burgundy:









I went a bit picture crazy but I hope this helps!:lol:

Omg, the pics r soo big, sorry!


----------



## Simonie (Jul 27, 2011)

no thank u so much !!!! this really helps me !!!! now i know what a chestnut looks in the colours so i have the main idea !!!! thank you


----------

